# Rat... Fart?



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

Do rats fart? If they don't, then I don't know what to make of what happened...

So, in short, me and my boy (Nathan) were curled up on my couch and he was tucked between my shoulder and neck with his eyes closed; clicking his teeth happily. All of a sudden when all seemed calm a foul, fart-like smell reached my nose. I looked at Nathan and he didn't poop so... Did my rat just fart? My mother cheered him on D:


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

lol, I have no idea, but that is HILARIOUS!


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

Now that I think of it, the situation was funny, but at the time I was like, "WHAO THAR BUDDY!" Haha


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

Their poop doesn't even smell to me so I would guess if they did, that is wouldn't smell?

Was there anyone else in the room, you might want to draw up a list of suspects... lol


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

When Curly poops....usually fear poop from unexpected noises...I can smell it the second it comes out the chute lmao! Rats can't vomit but yes, they can fart.


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

Kellye said:


> I can smell it the second it comes out the chute lmao!


I am certainly luckily enough to have never experienced a rat fart then! lol


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

I can second that rat farts smell. I've been spoiling both my ratties at the minute with plenty of fresh veg and i could swear Pandora trumped! There was no other explanation and i just put it down to a fart. Bit off the subject but my Jack Russell Quentin farts all the time, really loud when he's excited or jumping on the sofa hehe, gets me laughing each time, i'd love to hear a ratty pump!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

When I hug my dog he farts.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> When I hug my dog he farts.


Maybe you squish all the air out him :lol:


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> When I hug my dog he farts.


Same happens when I hug my mom sometimes. 


So they do fart? Eeew, haha! Nasty Nathan tooted in my face x)


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

OMG..... I laughed for a good 10 minutes after reading this post....not only beacuse the rat farted in your face...but because of the hugging fart thing....Thanks for the laughs


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

We had a horse when I was a kid who used to fart when he bucked.

-Rozaylia


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

that is an excellent question, i have no idea! lol its so funny!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

Indigo_Paradox said:


> We had a horse when I was a kid who used to fart when he bucked.
> 
> -Rozaylia


at our barn, there's a lot of horses who fart when they jump.
extra power boost?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

MariHxc said:


> at our barn, there's a lot of horses who fart when they jump.
> extra power boost?


haha yes extra power boost, good conclusion :lol:


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

OMG that is the most hilarious thing I have ever heard.

Power boost. Oh my.

-Rozaylia


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

that's what it seems like, cause it always happens on the take off.
:lol:


----------



## Kuroku (Jun 24, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> When I hug my dog he farts.


My dog farts when he stretches after a nap... 

I haven't heard it from my ratties though, I'm sure if they did it wouldn't smell nearly as bad as my dog, Bob. He can fill a whole room with the smell.


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

Rats can't burp but they can fart.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, rats can fart. When I had my boys in the bathtub last time, Ichi let out a few bubbles. It was quite funny!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

picasso likes to climb my shoulders and fart in my face. she's a doll.

my sheltie was randomly skittish after a thunderstorm struck her best canine friend in the whole world one day (understandably) and sometimes she would be lying in the kitchen on the floor and she would fart and she would jump up all scared, and look around behind her as if someone had poked her in the butt. she was hilarious.


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

Haha, i have never smelled or heard my rats fart, but it would be so funny...but i have heard my dog fart in a awkward silence.
Man dog farts are the worst smell in the world.


----------

